# Questions to Jack Russell Owners



## Cheeky (Aug 23, 2011)

*how much did your JRT weigh at 16 weeks old?

when did your puppy's growth slow down? *



i know they say for smaller breeds the fastest growth spurt is up to 16 weeks, then slows down a lot. 

i'm just curious because my puppy stella is now 18 weeks old, and as she grows, she clearly has more of the JRT characteristics (even though she's half chihuahua).

at the vet visits, when stella was 10.5 weeks old, she weighed 6.9 pounds, then at 15 weeks old she weighed 9.4... * now at 18 weeks she's around 11 pounds *(according to my scale which isn't as great as the vet's scale of course)

at first, i was concerned about the weight (even though she looks healthy and great - i thought maybe she's pretty heavy for her age and breed mix), but the vet said she's perfect and not overweight because she has the narrow waist when you look at her back and you can feel her ribs. i also confirmed that i have been feeding her the appropriate amount (i also take treats into consideration).

when i measured her (not sure if i did it right),* she's 10.5 inches tall *(from the floor up to her shoulders)...

i guess since JRT breeds are pretty muscular dogs that adds to the weight right? 
i was originally told the estimate for her adult weight is 18-20 pounds, possibly a bit less because she's female.


every time i google for JRT weight charts, no luck, also i searched online to see if any dog owners mention JRT weight at different pup ages... i know all dogs are different, but i just want an avg range. 

thanks to anyone who replies!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Dog breed info says 14-18 lbs, but there will be dogs on either side of that weight in all breeds. My Lhasa Apso Zoey is a lean 23lbs though her breed is supposed to be between 13-15lbs. Her sister Maggie is 14lbs.


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

Well, I did not have my JRT until he was closer to 11 months old, but I think nearing 2 now he is def finished growing, and weighs the 18-20. We watch his weight by the narrow waist line as well, once about 4 months ago we noticed he was looking a little sausage like and it took just a week to get him back into shape. 

Post some photos! Everything sounds good to me, I think they fill out at a fairly young age. I will measure my guy and let you know his height and what not, and some to show you his waist area too. He has not changed much in weight or height since we got him at 11 months.


----------



## Cheeky (Aug 23, 2011)

yeah i know what the dog breed info says for average ADULT weight, but don't see anything for JRT puppy weight... i'm not even concerned about the weight at this point, but i'm just so curious as to how big she'll end up being (more so height and overall build), when i use the puppy weight calculator it said she'd end up 15 pounds adult weight, but i don't think it's right...she's so close to that weight already and she's supposed to grow for another few months! 

so i'm just curious about other JRT puppy weights and heights! 

ok i'll post pics later!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

It's hard to predict adult weight off of puppy weight, though I was watching Dogs101 the other night and they said at 6 months a dog will be about 75% of it's adult weight.. I have no idea if that's true or not however. It would be a better guess to look at the weight of his parents.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a shorty JRT who is 16 weeks old and weighs 5.3 lbs. I have not measured but I am guessing about 6-7 inches tall. The shorties are smaller and I expect she will be about 12 lbs when done. My other shorty JRT was never more than 14 lbs.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

Most under bitches I know are under 15 pounds. Most JRT people I am friends with prefer unders (JRTs that are 10-12.5"). A true to type JRT weighs about a pound an inch even when well muscled.

This is Dekka. She is 11.75" and is well muscled, and weighs 12.5 pounds.










This is Kaiden who has a massive chest and is an over at 13.5". He is 16 pounds.










This is Kat as a puppy. At four months she was 8 pounds.










As a 2.5 year old she was 11.5" tall and dead on 11.5 pounds.










Lastly this is Scandal. While she really was a full JRT, she looks like a throwback to chihuahua although her sire was the Canadian Champion a few years ago. 10.5" tall, 7 pounds adult weight.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

MafiaPrincess said:


> Most under bitches I know are under 15 pounds. Most JRT people I am friends with prefer unders (JRTs that are 10-12.5"). A true to type JRT weighs about a pound an inch even when well muscled.
> 
> This is Dekka. She is 11.75" and is well muscled, and weighs 12.5 pounds.
> 
> ...



You have some beautiful dogs! I especially like Kat. Looking at your weights I am thinking Lola might be smaller than I though when grown. She is 5.3 lbs at 16 weeks and is about 7" tall. It is hard to get a JRT puppy to stand still to measure! So am guessing will only be around 6-6.5 lbs at 6 months. So maybe she will be closer to 10 lbs or so when grown. Her father only weighed 10 lbs but her mother was 16 lbs.


----------

